# Wanted: Tyranids....



## ohmtastic (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok guys, since my imperials aren't going anywhere via trade i'm posting this up.

I'm looking for tyranids, specific models infact. I will pay via paypal or cash but not to anyone overseas (sorry). Cash payment would be if i were to collect which must be within a reasonable distance from me. I live in salisbury england.

Ok what i'm after:-

Tyranid Prime - scything talons and devourer is fine. (yes i know that there isn't a specific model yet but the old style warrior would be awesome for this.

6 Hive guard - I don't have any and would like a cheaper option than buying at the shop

20 gargoyles - standard are fine.

4 Tyranid warrior shrikes - Warriors with wings, scything talons and dual boneswords.

1 Mawloc/Trygon - head preferrably not attached as i can chop and change it to suit my army list.

2 Biovores - Recently got 1 of ebay, though not easy to find and get a good deal on them.

If you have any other tyranid models send me a pm with what they are, how many and what biomorphs/weapons they have fitted and i'll let you know.

thanks
Ohm


----------

